

Ask HN: What do you think of my new site? - ftse
http://foosurvey.com/xuncaxmh

======
mannicken
Looks like a placeholder for domain. Especially the right two columns. Just an
impression of ad-filled web-site.

------
slig
Please don't use checks to emulate options buttons behavior.

~~~
Hexstream
This inspired me to try with Javascript turned off, and sure enough I can
choose multiple options. There was no obvious error so I assume my all-choices
answer was processed.

Some sites can justify breaking if javascript is off, but not yours.

edit: Additionally it seems HTML is not escaped at all. I should have used
something more obvious than just <b>ing the comments...

~~~
ftse
Thanks for the helpful input... the page is fixed now ;-)

~~~
ftse
Oh, if you switch Javascript off, only your first selection from 1 -> 10 is
accepted. Well, that is the way it should work, but I'll test that.

------
ashleyw
The pricing could soon get out of hand — a 20 question survey by 500 people
would cost $200; who'd pay that?

~~~
ftse
I'll probably have the price taper off when it hits the high end.

------
brfox
In my head, a survey has more than one question, while a single question is a
poll. So, the name of the site made it seem like you'd be competing with
surveymonkey, which would be a good thing.

------
mkuhn
Just a note on design. I have an unnecessary Scrollbar with Firefox on Linux
(Ubuntu 9.04). Oh yeah and I would suggest you create a Favicon, the green
check comes to mind first.

~~~
ftse
I'll investigate that.

The favicon is uploaded.

~~~
chris24
It looks like you have incorrect permissions set for the favicon. /favicon.ico
returns a 403 error for me.

~~~
ftse
I'm running Rails... I had to move it from the root directory to
./public/images and it seems to work now.

------
huhtenberg
Overall - quite nice, but needs simplifying and tidying up.

Get rid of "win iPhone" insert. It takes away more from the site than it
actually adds to it. Also the "Tags" column solves the problem that I'm not
sure exists. But it sure does clutter the page. I'd get rid of it too until
you are certain that the user experience is (dramatically) improved by having
it there.

------
chris24
Why do you have such a large space dedicated to categories when most don't
have any surveys in them (yet)? It'd be more useful if there were either less
categories or a count beside each category link displaying the number of
surveys within each given category.

------
hwijaya
I like it. It's clean and minimum-usable.

Hmm..as of using it, maybe if you can make it like a widget where i can link
it to my site, that will be more usable (at least for me) in terms of setting
up polling system.

~~~
ftse
There is an 'embed' link to allow you to do this. Typically, I find it's
broken at the moment, but should be fixed soon!

------
rnernento
Design - I like all the blues and the layout, the yellows and the ipod seem a
bit dark to me.

Functionality seems perfect to me but I would need more time with it.

As far as the concept I'm not sure - polls don't seem that exciting to me but
maybe you know something I don't.

------
Zarathu
I quite like it. Of course, it's still a "new" site, so you have a lot of work
to do.

Nice design.

------
kbrower
1 bug: When I click sign up it says log in as the title of the box.

1 annoyance: the results page took ~10seconds to render. Mostly because you
are using many copies of a fixed size image to render the bars. Why not resize
a single image or just make it a html element?

~~~
ftse
The annoyance: this will be fixed. I'll add it to the list. :)

------
ks
You should use the <label> element so that you can select the option by
clicking the text.

~~~
RossM
Can't stress this enough. Much easier target to click than a tiny box.

------
roryokane
I think you should move the "flag as spam" flag icon away from next to the
category name; the current position made me think the flag was either a
property of the category or a button that would let me flag it like in email,
that is, save it for later.

------
tomerico
Some feedback.

Remove the categories pane completely. Replace checkboxes with buttons -
clicking on them will cast the vote. Use the common categories from Digg /
Stackoverflow and others (Top surveys, Controversial, Upcoming)

------
thatguycheese
When clicking on "private" and then canceling out of the box that pops up,
"log in" changes to "og in." A minor issue, but an issue none-the-less.

------
taitems
It says "Survey has been deleted" on the homepage, even though I didn't do
anything.

------
csomar
I have voted on a survey and this referred me to google.com is that normal?

------
gommm
Why do I get redirected to google after filing a survey?

